# Server Issues



## Bob Hubbard (May 21, 2002)

Just an FYI -  we are experiencing some server issues as the last stages of the data center move are taken care of.  You may experience some site unavailability over the next day or so as the techs get the hiccups out of the hardware, etc.

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 11, 2002)

Really sluggish tonight!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 11, 2002)

Should be better now.  There was a site on the box violating the service terms hogging the connection.  Site removed.


----------

